# Mingo fishin on the LBT



## AQUA HUNTRESS (May 23, 2008)

We left Shoreline on a perfect cold morning with Jjam on the LBT at sunrise. It was quite chilly on the way out. Trailing seas followed us to the YG. Bite was slow due to the full moon but as predicted by our captain and right on time at about 2 in the afternoon the bite turned on. Rough ride in but we did finish with a respectable load of fish with a bonus of 4 tile fish!


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

Looks like you guys found a few of those nice ones. Ride back was definitely different than the ride home. Tried to hail you guys a few times. We wen't to the edge also.


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

I was wondering how those guys managed to convince a purdy lady to to go fishing them on a cold morning when we saw yall out there!

How deep did you guys pull up the tiles from? We spent more time trying to get our limit of scamp and ended up one short of 16.


----------



## wackydaddy (Jul 24, 2009)

Nice haul, very nice sized mingo's! I couldn't get my wife to get up at 5am for a fishing trip any day, glad to see some women get out there!


----------



## jjam (Dec 9, 2007)

Nice report and pics Stephanie, 

As always, it was a fun day on the water and you guys/lady did an awesome job all day. 

Coming home with a box full is always a good thing but fishing with great friends,,,,PRICELESS!

JD, tiles were in 300' a few miles south from where we saw you guys last, there's a nice lil colony holding over small area of mud bottom.

Jimmy


----------



## KingCrab (Apr 29, 2012)

Did Leo catch any or as usual, Steph caught them all.


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

Great report and pics! Love to see pics with fish and smiling faces in them.


----------



## Snagged Line (Sep 30, 2007)

AQUA HUNTRESS said:


> We left Shoreline on a perfect cold morning with Jjam on the LBT at sunrise. It was quite chilly on the way out. Trailing seas followed us to the YG. Bite was slow due to the full moon but as predicted by our captain and right on time at about 2 in the afternoon the bite turned on. Rough ride in but we did finish with a respectable load of fish with a bonus of 4 tile fish!


 


I call BS.................. A girl can't catch a fish!!! Do you have any Vids of you catching a King Mack or somthing Scary???.........................lol


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

That is a fine HAUL!!!!


----------



## purple haze (Sep 2, 2013)

Nice catch hard to beat a cooler of mongos


----------



## nextstep (Jun 27, 2008)

been waitin
good report

nice box "o" fish










nice dbl leo

where is the pics of da captain

who "reeled" dim tiles up?

girls cant fish, lol


----------



## Eastern Tackle (Jul 6, 2009)

Nice cooler full there Jimmy and crew.


----------



## Inn Deep (Oct 3, 2007)

My best days ever fishing have been on the coldest mornings right after a cold front when the wind dies down enough to get out. I love to be anchored up on the edge and be chummimg as the sun starts up. I do more bump and run now days but early morning chumming is so fun. The best time is a day or two either side of full or new moon. I've had great luck gathering the bobo's under the boat with the blackfin right below them. I've even had AJ's start hitting top water rigs.

Great catch looks like you guys had a blast!


----------



## soco44 (Dec 19, 2013)

Can't go wrong with a few Mingo's at Christmas Dinner. Nice cooler full.


----------



## prostreet78 (Mar 2, 2008)

good job jimmy


----------



## Scardog7 (Oct 11, 2011)

At the edge as well today. The birds did a good job of keeping the chunks from reaching any fishes.


----------



## Brady Bunch (Jun 26, 2013)

Your beeliners are bigger than the ones here in Texas!


----------

